# Hi from Columbus



## Jack Meower (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi all.  I'm new to the forum and I live in Columbus, Ohio.  I posted today in the Beginner's forum looking for an instructor in my area.  If you have any input, please feel free to reply there.


----------



## Drac (Mar 6, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..What discipline(s) are you interested in???


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome and enkoy and like Drac sats what type of MA are you interested in?


----------



## morph4me (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 6, 2008)

Jack Meower said:


> Hi all. I'm new to the forum and I live in Columbus, Ohio. I posted today in the Beginner's forum looking for an instructor in my area. If you have any input, please feel free to reply there.


 
If you are interested in further studies of Filipino martial arts (as your profile indicates some study in this area), check out Dan McConnell at the Hilliard Martial Arts Center.  www.teamhmac.com

I studied there for 9 years before moving to Toronto. Dan is very knowledgeable and  there are  some very good folks there. :asian:

Take care,
Brian


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 6, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Bodhisattva (Mar 7, 2008)

Jack Meower said:


> Hi all.  I'm new to the forum and I live in Columbus, Ohio.  I posted today in the Beginner's forum looking for an instructor in my area.  If you have any input, please feel free to reply there.



Welcome Jack!


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 7, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry it took me a couple of days to get back to this thread.  Thanks to all for the greetings!  

To answer a couple of you, I'm kind of undecided about what discipline I'm interested in.  My post in Beginner's Corner talks about the local schools I'm considering, with links where available.  

Ideally I think I'd like to find a Silat instructor, but I've been unable.  Some people on my other thread have commented about the HMAC Modern Arnis school - all positive comments BTW - and I'd like to visit that school, among others.  

If anyone has any suggestions in the Columbus, Ohio area, I'm open to them.  

Again, thanks all for the warm welcome.


----------



## Carol (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome Jack!  My cat Franklin thinks you have the coolest name on all of Martial Talk...LOL!   So glad you joined us!


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 8, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Welcome Jack!  My cat Franklin thinks you have the coolest name on all of Martial Talk...LOL!   So glad you joined us!



My avatar is my cat Boris.  But when 24 is on his name is Jack Meower 

Message me if you want a link to his catster page.  I'm not sure if I'm supposed to post it here.  I'm new, so I don't know all the rules.


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------

